# Kallinikov Symphony no. 1



## Sol (Jul 9, 2014)

Has anyone heard of the composer Vasily Kallinikov? (not sure I spelled that right lol) He is a widely unknown composer. His works are usually performed by college orchestras. But his 2 symphonies are quite excellent.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Kalinnikov's symphonies are mentioned often in this forum. His #1 seems popular around here. It is still in the repertoire in Russia, but less performed in the West it seems -- for reasons unknown.

One L, two Ns. I always have to check.


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.553417

I always found this CD to be more than acceptable. I revisit it once a year on average. The lack of performing it is strictly the name.
Tom


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I remain a long time fan of the Kallinikov symphonies, going back to the vinyl only days. I first heard these works on Melodiya Angel discs and have since picked up a couple of other versions of each, including







.

I'm glad you enjoy this composer's work. Now, if you haven't already, try Glazunov, Myaskovsky, and Gliere.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Our community orchestra has performed both of his Symphonies.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Kalinnikov is yet another late romantic Russian composer (works strongly or moderately tinged with 'nationalist' folk song or folk music traits) whose work is competent, pleasant, while simultaneously inducing a big yawn and being instantly forgettable the moment the piece is over.

For me, these are the sort of works which show enough command of the craft, yet, whether to lightly entertain or of a deeper intent, they say absolutely nothing worth hearing... i.e. they seem more generic without any real flavor or personality.

There are, imo, too many of later romantic composers of this ilk. There seems to be, however, a near insatiable hunger on the part of a large sector of the public audience for classical who are desperate to stay in and continually revisit the late romantic mode, no matter how relatively mediocre or forgettable those works are (viz, the relative popularity of Howard Hanson's paper-thin _Symphony No. 2, "Romantic"_, and some Hollywood film scores -- rehash romantic -- seem to hit the same spot.)

I sometimes wonder if works being in the public domain have as much to do with it as the public taste preferences


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

I discovered his both symphonies in this forum. If you want music to enjoy, this is certainly something to consider. Nice melodies, good orchestration, at least to me, it worth to be listened. He may not be the cornerstone of Russian music, but, to me, it is like books, sometime you want something to enjoy and to relax, it will not always be James Joyce


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

He may be a mediocre composer, but his 2 symphonies are really close to my heart. As csacks mentioned, "you want something to enjoy and to relax" and the melodies throughout his symphonies really get me in that place.

His Chanson Triste and Elegie (both works for piano) are really lovely too.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Scene in Kalinnikov household circa 1894:

Mrs. Kalinnikov: Are you still working on that derivative symphony, Vasily?

Kalinnikov: Derivative?! Woman, I'll have you know I'm using CYCLIC PRINCIPLES here!

Mrs. Kalinnikov: It's been done before, Vasily, and by better composers than you. 

Kalinnikov: But, not as tunefully!

Mrs. Kalinnikov: Tunefully, schmunefully. Besides, I had a dream last night. 120 years from now there's going to be something called a website where people will correspond with each other about music, and this one guy, PetrB says there is nothing in your symphony worth hearing. Some other people seem to like it, but he convinces them all that it's mediocre and forgettable.

Kalinnikov: Oh. Okay. I guess I'll stop. I'm probably going to die of tuberculosis in six years anyway.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vesteralen said:


> Scene in Kalinnikov household circa 1894:
> 
> Mrs. Kalinnikov: Are you still working on that symphony, Vasily? It's been done before, Vasily, and by better composers than you.
> 
> ...


A woman after my own heart!

I do forget that 'tunes' and 'hummable' themes and bits in symphonic works are a main attraction to numbers of classical music devotees -- but other than the more obvious (say, an aria in a cantata, a Schubert lieder, etc.) -- it always struck me that _the going for it for the tunes aspect_ was very much like a slighter pop music mentality exported / imported into the classical realm.

Hummable tunes, Schmummable tunes :: Frippery, Schmippery


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Hummable tunes, Schmummable tunes :: Frippery, Schmippery


I'm sure that if people were just...well, you know... _better_, they would dislike the same kinds of music we do. What a wonderful world that would be! :angel:


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I hate how people dismiss music because "it's been done before". Everything has been influenced by the past in some way, shape or form. There is nothing that is completely 100% original. We could appreciate a million neglected composers if we got rid of this idea that "done before = bad; must be avoided".


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Vesteralen said:


> Scene in Kalinnikov household circa 1894:
> 
> Mrs. Kalinnikov: Are you still working on that derivative symphony, Vasily?
> 
> ...


I can't wait for the movie to come out!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

SONNET CLV said:


> I can't wait for the movie to come out!


Simone Signoret would have been nice as Mrs. Kalinnikov :-(


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

arpeggio said:


> Our community orchestra has performed both of his Symphonies.


An odd choice to perform?
Tom


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm familiar with Kalinnikov's First Symphony, but not his second. I admire the First Symphony quite a bit, and hope to explore this composer more in depth.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> Our community orchestra has performed both of his Symphonies.


Only heard the 1st in concert - a few years ago in West Hartford. If the BSO had made me music director they would be on the program.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Kalinnikov is yet another late romantic Russian composer (works strongly or moderately tinged with 'nationalist' folk song or folk music traits) whose work is competent, pleasant, while simultaneously inducing a big yawn and being instantly forgettable the moment the piece is over.
> 
> For me, these are the sort of works which show enough command of the craft, yet, whether to lightly entertain or of a deeper intent, they say absolutely nothing worth hearing... i.e. they seem more generic without any real flavor or personality.
> 
> ...


So, people prefer late-romantic symphonies because they are so forgettable?

Right. That makes perfect sense.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

That's the sound of someone getting worked up over nothing.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

More or less agree with PetrB. 
;
I'm a bit fond of the Andante, could be expanded and improved with more Bucknerian/Mahlerian style counterpoint and perhaps some Scriabin-esque harmonies.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Rimsky-Korsakov thought highly of his first symphony. I am rather fond of his tone poem "Nymphs". He died at a young age so we only have his younger works which in many composers tend to be derivative. Check out Wagners 1st symphony or Brahms first. Both very derivative of Beethoven.


----------

